# Zuppa Soup canning idea?



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

So I don't go out to eat much...had no idea this was an Olive Garden specialty
http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/restaurant-style-zuppa-toscana/Detail.aspx

But it just so happened that my good friend made some for me with hot Italian sausage and baby spinach instead of smoked sausage and Kale... We have been super busy and sick with nasty cold in our house for a week so she brought us a pot full and it was so yummy we fought over it!:bash:

So I'm thinking of trying to make a "base Zuppa" to can...maybe omit the cream and green leafy veg (kale/spinach/leeks) add those items "fresh" (or frzn as the case may be)

What do you think?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Does spinach or greens maintain consistency in the home canning process? I figure it'd turn to mush... same for sausage... of course, you'd still have the flavor, as long as there wasn't strong spices involved.

Before I went and did a whole case, I might test out a single pint or quart... if it works and tastes ok, go whole hog with the big canner.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Would freezing it work better. ????


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but it looks to me like you could do everything but the cream and can it, then when you open a jar cook it for the required 10 minutes, then add the cream and simmer a little bit to let it all blend and then serve. There are directions on the site below for canning "spinach and other greens", and it looks like they require the same time for the greens as for meat, which would be what you'd need to time it for as meat always takes the longest.

I don't see anything else in the recipe that might be a problem, but you should ask on the food preservation board and get one of the expert canners there to tell you for sure. I do know you'd want to drain off as much fat as possible from the meats and make very sure the rims of your jars were clean before putting on the flats to make sure no grease got in between. Otherwise, it looks okay to me, but I've never canned greens so I can't tell you from personal experience, sorry. Hope this helps. 

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_home.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd can it But, I SURE love it. One of my favs..Just had some last week! YUMMM!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I was going to add the spinach/Kale/ leeks and cream to the canned base when I was ready to eat it.
My son has requested that I have food all canned for him when he goes to college and I want to give him some good brain food! LOL chili zuppa beef stew type stuff

I'm sure it would freeze well but I'm plum full. I think I'll make a batch and can some before I add the cream and veg


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

Found this while looking for a canning recipe - I plan to do the 'base' zuppa, pressure can it in quart or pint jars adding the cream and kale to serve.

thanks!


----------

